# 6 week old hedgie too young for mealworms?



## nutmeg2356 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi,
I'm getting my little hedgie on the 20th and i was wondering when i should start incorporating mealworms and such into his diet. I know he needs to get used to his home first, but after that when is the appropriate time?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd maybe wait until your hedgie settles in before adding mealies to his diet.

He will need time to adjust to the new environment, etc and that alone may upset his tummy a bit


----------



## nutmeg2356 (Aug 8, 2010)

Is there a certain time after he gets settled in that would be good? Can they be too young to eat them?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not sure about mealies, but I know that you have to wait until they are around 8 weeks (I think) before you can feed them fruits and veggies.

You'd probably want to wait a few weeks for your hedgie to settle anyway, so I don't really think it will be much of a problem 

I started giving my hedgie mealies after he was around 9 or 10 weeks old and he hasn't had problems


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree with Shae and would wait just a little bit to make sure your hedgie is settled in. Mine is 7 weeks old and eats mealies but the only reason she's already eating them is because she was given them before I got her. If she had never had one I would've waited a week or two before letting her try one if she seemed settled in with no green poops.

Grats on your new Hedgie and Welcome to HHC


----------



## nutmeg2356 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

